# Spartan Sales Rep



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Just curious as to how everyone in New England is being treated by Spartan? I called my reps number and I get customer service.I would really like a demo on the 100 machine with and without the power feed.But no one is home will probabably go with Rigid:001_unsure:


----------



## kindredplumbing (Sep 17, 2010)

Is that a section machine. I think section units are better they do not have a belt to break off.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

kindredplumbing said:


> Is that a section machine. I think section units are better they do not have a belt to break off.


No, it's drum


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

kindredplumbing said:


> Is that a section machine. I think section units are better they do not have a belt to break off.



The Spartan 100 is direct drive, it has no belt. Excellent machine !


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*I WOULD GO WITH THE TROJAN COLT A MUCH BETTER BUILT MACHINE !


http://www.trojantoolmfg.com/colt.html :thumbsup:
*


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*spartan rep*

jerrymac why would you go with a trojan its a piece of [email protected] and before you ask no i do not work for trojan or spartan i am just trying to find a demo on a spartan 100 I can read all the reveiws and listen to all you guys but I need the demo:thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*

WHY DO YOU SAY THAT ? 
HAVE YOU EVER SEEN OR USED A TROJAN MACHINE OF ANY KIND ? :no:

WELL I HAVE AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THEY ARE MADE OUT OF THE FINEST QUALITY MATERIALS AND ARE HAND ASSEMBLED HERE
IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, AND TROJAN STANDS BEHIND 
THEIR PRODUCT 100% AND THIS IS A SMALL FAMILY OWNED COMPANY :thumbup:
NOT SOME FACELESS COMPANY THAT JUST WANTS YOUR MONEY
THEN WHEN YOU HAVE A PROBLEM THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE
CAN NOT FIND YOUR NAME OR INVOICE TO GIVE YOU CREDIT OR TO
SEND OUT REPLACEMENT PARTS, 

AFTER ALL ANYTHING MAN MADE CAN HAVE PROBLEMS BUT TROJAN
HAS THE TIGHTEST QUALITY CONTROL TO INSPECT EACH MACHINE
BEFORE IT LEAVES THE FACTORY FLOOR ! :thumbsup: 
*


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

there is no difference between the Spartan and the trojan machines.....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> *I WOULD GO WITH THE TROJAN COLT A MUCH BETTER BUILT MACHINE !
> 
> 
> http://www.trojantoolmfg.com/colt.html :thumbsup:
> *



Is www.trojantoolmfg.com and www.discountsewercable.com one in the same ?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*130 plumber i personal would say trojan has better quality materials 

trojan does service and repair work on all make and models of sewer equipment and jetters, and cameras

the spartans that they get in to do work on are coming
in with "made in china" stickers on them these are just
a few months old ! 
*


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3Pea, the Trojan is a good machine, just as good as a Spartan. I own Trojan colt battery machine, and I have been real happy with it. The Trojan frame is built a bit heavier duty than the Spartan frames.

Oh and as to Spartan sales reps, I know mine, Herb Bishop, is useless. I bought equipment from Spartan at the Pumper and Cleaner Show, they made me pay with a credit card right there on the spot. After some time went by and I never received my order, I called Herb, and he said Fed Ex shows it delivered, I told him we do not have the package, and then asked who singed for it? HE hung up on me and never returned my calls. 

So my lesson learned is if I want anything deal with a trusted rep like Marvin at Allan J Coleman. Marv has never screwed us and has always set us straight on whats a good rod verse the bad rodders.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> 3Pea, the Trojan is a good machine, just as good as a Spartan. I own Trojan colt battery machine, and I have been real happy with it. The Trojan frame is built a bit heavier duty than the Spartan frames.
> 
> Oh and as to Spartan sales reps, I know mine, Herb Bishop, is useless. I bought equipment from Spartan at the Pumper and Cleaner Show, they made me pay with a credit card right there on the spot. After some time went by and I never received my order, I called Herb, and he said Fed Ex shows it delivered, I told him we do not have the package, and then asked who singed for it? HE hung up on me and never returned my calls.
> 
> So my lesson learned is if I want anything deal with a trusted rep like Marvin at Allan J Coleman. Marv has never screwed us and has always set us straight on whats a good rod verse the bad rodders.


LOL,yep, Herb is 1000% useless..im still waiting for my blades i order 1 1/2 years ago


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> *YES THEY ARE ASSTIME THAT IS THEIR DIRECT MARKETING WEBSITE ! :thumbsup:*
> 
> *130 PLUMBER I PERSONAL WOULD SAY TROJAN HAS BETTER QUALITY MATERIALS *
> 
> ...


My new 1065 is only 3 month old and has a sticker that states that it was made here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/say-hello-my-little-friend-9238/index4/


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

If memory serves me right, i think SewerRatz went to there plant in illinois..which is local for us guys in the chicagoland area


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> My new 1065 is only 3 month old and has a sticker that states that it was made here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/say-hello-my-little-friend-9238/index4/



Purchased my 300 in May, also has a USA sticker on it :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There is an inventory of mad in china Spartan machines that is left over from when they had the huge fire at the plant. They have rebuilt and are making machines themselves once again.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> There is an inventory of mad in china Spartan machines that is left over from when they had the huge fire at the plant. They have rebuilt and are making machines themselves once again.


Are they making machines in Mendota again?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Are they making machines in Mendota again?


It looked like it when I went there a few months ago. I know they felt a sharp down turn in sales when word got out that they where having their machines made in China, instead of finding another place to toll their machines state side.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*spartan reps*

Sewerratz i still think alot of it is coming from China at least the boxes say made in China


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hi how are you all out
there in plumbing land ? **
*


----------

